# Anyone Seeing Them?



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

I all but gave up on the season - everything locked up two weeks ago and the vast majority of the birds left with that front. 

The forecast the remainder of the week has me thinking...hoping more opportunities may be in store around Central Ohio. Anyone seeing the birds? I've had a few guys telling me they've seen some, but I haven't been seeing the afternoon flights that I was a few weeks ago. 

I'm hoping for a thaw and some subsequent flooding - if that happens I have a feeling I'll be seeing the landing gear coming out once again.


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Capt. Kevin, Alum Creeker, Mushijoba, Quackpot

If things start to look up in your areas, give me a ring - I'll post back if I think another hunt will be worth it and if youre interested your all invited. Given the forecast Sunday will probably be the day with all the rain, but hard to tell this far out.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Learning the result of some permission request tomorow. There are still tons of birds up here at work....flying towards your spot. Dead serious!

I'm going out tomorow morning somewhere, possibly a float if I can find open water. LMK if you are interested in coming along (do you have a yak or canoe?), or we can try some field hunting.


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

I got a yak lets do it this weekend!


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

sunday will be the day to get out. ive been laid up off work sick the last couple days so i doubt im getting out. 

fishingislife - did you get out waterfowl hunting at all this year?


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

erie that cold is a real pain i had it for 2 and a half weeks. birds are back in the area and want to see them fall from the sky. going to head out sunday soninlaw works at the same place and birds have been flying the last few days.


----------

